# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  OldSchool RuneScape Bug-Abuse Team

## dmxdawg4321

Null and Void

----------


## Augury13

> curve the crave


I approve this message

----------


## dmxdawg4321

Seems like RuneScape isn't too popular on this forum.

 :Frown:

----------


## tvl

pmed you 
#post not long enough

----------


## dmxdawg4321

Still looking for experienced veteran players. I will teach you the ropes. Message me if you're interested.

----------


## dmxdawg4321

My Dropbox Gallery dating back to 2008.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hl14s4s6p...7QBKG-mbXehAJa

----------


## Killalots

Hey Dmx - Looks interesting. Send me a PM :P

----------


## Alvaro Escobar El-Plaga

hey idid like to join you with this ihave alot of free time and know about runescape alot play for about 12 years now

----------

